# 100 year old window sash??



## cassadaga (Apr 19, 2005)

First let me say I am not a woodworker, I am a carpenter by trade
I always wanted to learn woodworking but life gets in the way of my wants 
I have just brought a 100 year old house that needs much work
The house has double-hung windows that are made out of heart pine
I have to rebuild the sash upper and lower on over 22 of them
The house is in Florida so wood choice is very important. I am looking at hardwoods
I want high quality windows that will last 100 years but using the new glaze panes
I know I am not going to go out and make my first sash tomorrow but I need a plan an outcome. I can develop my skills on pine then move on to the real thing.
Here are my questions
1.what hardwood will be the first and second choice?
2.What is the best corner joint? If mortise and tenon which one?
How about a “how to DVD or book or plans for windows??
Any and all help to point me in the right direction would be great.
I do not want to reinvent the wheel 
I have gotten lots of advice from people who have never built a sash before.
I am looking for someone who has real hands on knowledge please!!
Thank you


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm one of those who has never built a window but this sounds like something for "Ask This Old House" maybe Tommy or someone would come pay you a visit and we could all watch on TV.

Now having said that I do recall seeing a show where they they took the stops off and installed a new "track" and new windows..... Might have been Hometime?????

BTW:
www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/tvprograms/asktoh

Ed


----------



## TommyTool (Apr 21, 2005)

My idea for your old window is practice, practice, practice! But first, make sure you get a friend to show you how to use your router correctly & safely. If you have long hair, make sure you tie it back before turning on the motor, I just heard of a guy who didn't & no longer has long hair, OUCH! So maybe ask a bald friend to help you and I'm sure Richard's windows will look like they did long ago.


----------



## cassadaga (Apr 19, 2005)

Toomytoo
I have someone in mind to help me get this right and he has an red 8 on the back of his truck and when he had his son michael all his hair fell out
Think he can help??
IS THAT YOU TOM??


REIBLE
Thanks and I already look there 
On that show, they buy the windows, then install them.
PS TO get on This old house you need lots of $$$$ 100,000.00 plus
I am just a working man
Thank


----------



## TommyTool (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey, you're either really smart, or psychic. Yep it's me. Anyway, I want to buy a few of the DVDs offered on this Website. Maybe we could look at the episode list & I will get a couple & you do the same. I'm sure if we watch Bob & Rick's shows & put our heads together we can come up with a way to get those windows done on our new Fancy wood cuttin tool. TT


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

In my area double hung windows are made of yellow pine (the 100 year old type). I had a chance and took it to salvage all of the double hung windows of the house next door. They were free!
After removing 40 panesl of glass (12X28), the bottom sash and 12X24, the bottom. They are what I call old timey glass, the kind that has a lot of ripples and other defects in them.
Construction was four mortise and tendons with two pegs for each mortise and tendon, thats for each sash. The middle part, I really don't know the correct name, was constructed out of a 1 1/2 inch and had a tendon on each end, which fitted into
a mortise and held with a little iron tail.
Thay had a simple machined steppped detail around each openning for the panes. The top of the bottom sash had a board attached to the top ,that was beveled and nailed on with thise little iron nails, the top sash had the same thing on the on the bottom, so when the window was closed it sealed them.
The sashs were made out of two inch thick, yellow pine.
Don't you like it, when some old retire guy has nothing better to do then take windows apart, to see how they were made!


----------

